
Ask HN: What newsletters do you read and recommend? - praveenh
I really enjoy JavaScript Weekly (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;javascriptweekly.com) and DataScience Weekly (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;datascienceweekly.org) so am looking for some more good ones. What does everyone recommend?
======
herbst
I read Rubyweekly. The most others i subscribed are boring.

